# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  طلب مساعدة سريعة

## nabilostalyano

اواجه مشكلة مع هاتف htc desire لا يريد الاقلاع متوقف على شاشة بيضاء فيها اسم الشركة باللون الاخضر (htc) اريد حل سريعا جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## nabilostalyano

5 مشاهدات و ليس هناك حل ارجوكم اخواني ساعدوووووني فالهاتف ليس لي و صاحبه يريده قريبا

----------

